# Echo Show



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have two first generation -- one in living room and one in bedroom.  I do like it.  I'm sure I don't use Echos / Shows as fully as I could.  Finding more and more (simple) questions I can ask and get answers to.  This morning I found I can turn off alarm sounding off on the Echo in the other room.  I like talk radio.  If I want music, just ask Echo to play something.  Don't need to listen to a music radio station.  Through Tune-In and I Heart Radio have found talk radio stations I like in England, Canada, and Australia.  All I have to say is, "Echo, play . . . ."  Love it.  

Does anyone have the 2nd generation?  Other than bigger screen, differences?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I upgraded from the first generation to the second. I was happy with the first generation while I used it, but now I'm happier with the bigger screen. The sound is also somewhat better. In terms of the way I use it, I don't think there's that much difference beyond the larger screen / improved sound. The first generation got the same updates for things like using the Silk browser for YouTube and the whispering function.

I use it for internet radio shows on TuneIn, streaming music from Amazon Music Unlimited, the personalized news flash briefing, checking the weather,  as a photo cube, to make lists, and for timers and alarms. I've found it useful for math! (Whether working on taxes, doing currency conversion, or figuring out portion sizes different from food labels on packages.) I've watched movie trailers and YouTube videos on the Show. 

I don't use the intercom or phone features at all, and have both turned off the camera software and physically covered the camera. I haven't used it for lights or other smart home functions. Perhaps someone else can comment on those.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I use it for pretty much the same type of things.  Now that I'm listening to radio from the U.K., use it to convert from British to U.S. whatever.  Use sleeptimer to fall asleep to radio, white noise, music.  I've covered the cameras too.  I was gifted a smart light bulb.  Haven't set it up yet.  When I'm watching TV or movies, often ask Alexa age of actors.  When choosing music, I sometimes ask Alexa to show me album covers so I can choose.  Yes, I like the Echo Show.


----------

